# Cyan tinges on edges of Ektar100



## brianentz (Jul 21, 2021)

Just processed my first C41 and I am finding what is definately a blue tinge on the left and right edges of the film. About 1/5 to 1/4 of the edges. It's graduated in and then becomes normal. Could I have somehow exposed the film while it was still rolled? Or is it more likely a matter of poor agitation? I'm using steel reels and inversion tanks. Should I try agitating more or less? Any ideas?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 21, 2021)

I assume all the frames look like this? It looks like poor agitation technique, the developer did not get replenished across the entire frame resulting in underexposed edges.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 22, 2021)

I thinking agitation as well. Check the instructions that came with your kit.


----------

